# Obtaining a Spanish Passport



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello All,

Hoping one of you fine people can point me in the right direction.

I'm trying to collect information on if I am eligable for a Spanish Passort.

I'm exploring the 2 options. 
1. moving to Spain or another EU country on a permanent basis or 
2. buying a vacaton home there in Spain.

I am a Naturalized American citizen who's mother was Spanish. I still have my Spanish Birth Certificate but have not resided there since I was a child. I have traveled extensively through out Europe and actually lived in Germany and Austria for a few years.

If I'm correct, obtaining a Spanish Passport in addition to my American Passport should allow me to live and work anywhere within the EU if I decide that full time residence in Spain isn't for me.

I would like to hear any thoughts, opions or suggestions that you might have.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You could ask at the Spanish consulate in the USA?? I dont know whether you'de be elligable, altho if you still have your original Spanish birth certificate you maybe lucky???

I do know that the chances of you finding work in Spain are fairly minimal and thats assuming that you speak fluent spanish, unless you have exceptional skills???? As for the rest of Europe? well its all pretty much the same, work is scarse... credit crunch et al. 

I've heard recently of several europeans (brits) who are desperate to go to the US as they've heard that they is more work there??? funny old world isnt it!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Jo says, you need to check with the Spanish consulate in the US about your eligibility based on your mother's nationality. But if you're a naturalized US citizen, and born in Spain, you may still be Spanish if that was your original nationality. In any event, the consulate is your best resource.

Buying a home in Spain or moving to anyplace in the EU won't get you nationality until you've lived (legally - like, with a visa and a job) in the country for some period of time. Even if you marry someone in the EU, you normally have to wait a year or two before you can take the local nationality based on marriage.

But yes, once you have an EU nationality, you are free to live and work wherever in the EU. Finding a job is a whole 'nuther matter, though.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> But yes, once you have an EU nationality, you are free to live and work wherever in the EU. Finding a job is a whole 'nuther matter, though.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Yes, on the news this afternoon it said that Spain has the highest unemployment figures in Europe by far, 17% or something??

Jo xx


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

Ya and we are supposed to reach 20% in the following months... this is bad.

Check with the consulate but usually you can get it if you were born here. I do not think you will have a problem. OH got his spanish passeport back in Montreal when he was born as his parents applied for it at the consulate there. Since you were born here, I am sure the process is even easier. Being married to a Spaniard, I got my residency right away but had to wait a few months for a Cita *appointment* and to receive it. We arrived in May and I receive it in October but was working since September.

Good luck :wave:


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
I live outside Washington DC so I'll check with the Spanish Embassy. 
The job market where I currently live isn't nearly as bad as other places in the US and Europe.
Somewhere around 7%.

I'm not planning on making a move for another a year or two, so hopefully the current
economic mess begins to straighten out by then. 
My German language skills are better than my Spanish but I have time to work on that.
At this point I'm exploring several different options so who knows where I'll end up


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

ars338 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hoping one of you fine people can point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I reckon Spanish citizenship is granted per "jus solis" and not "jus sanguinis" meaning if you are born here you are entitled of the citizenship. 

Embassy: Spain

G'luck!


----------

